# Underrated: Phyllobates vittatus



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

This frog has grown to become one of my favorites, and I think it's a pretty underrated frog. It's one of those frogs that simply can't be captured fully in a photograph--the irridescence of the dorsal stripes is something that can only be observed in person. I have talked with people who have traveled to Costa Rica and said that, out of all the amphibians they saw while there, the most stunning were the vittatus.

I pulled out a few subadults the other night to photograph for their future owner and figured I would share a few just to get them in the spotlight for those who may not be aware of how cool they are.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep...they easily make my top 5.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That they are. Vittatus are a great group frog, a little shy, but still visible most of the time. They have a great call, as well, and breed easily. Watching them transporting 20+ tadpoles at a time never fails to amaze visitors.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well said, great frogs.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have only had some vittatus for about 6 weeks now and they are great. Very shy, but getting bolder every day since I put them in the livingroom. They are no longer afraid of cats either. Until I get a stand built, they have been on the floor, and the cats constantly sit in front the tank and stare. So, they will get used to things fairly quickly.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

My top favorite dart I keep for sure. Their call is wonderful and yeah they are a little shy compared to my other darts but that just adds a since of mystery to them. Great pics.
Logan


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

the most impressive phyllobates for sure. i would love to get some someday


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

If you like listening to frogs call, this is the most vocal Genus, between the vittatus and biclolors they go for hours.

Here are some shots of mine

First shot orange with the green legs are originally from Mike Shromm

Second and Third red with blueish legs are from a much later import

Eric


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> This frog has grown to become one of my favorites, and I think it's a pretty underrated frog. It's one of those frogs that simply can't be captured fully in a photograph--the irridescence of the dorsal stripes is something that can only be observed in person. I have talked with people who have traveled to Costa Rica and said that, out of all the amphibians they saw while there, the most stunning were the vittatus.
> 
> I pulled out a few subadults the other night to photograph for their future owner and figured I would share a few just to get them in the spotlight for those who may not be aware of how cool they are.


That is one of the best shots I have seen of these guys. I like the dark contrast, it really brought out their colors.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I absolutely agree. Very fun to watch and their call really adds to the frog room ambience.

Chris


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG!!! One of mine just started calling for the first time ever! I thought it would be a few more months before they started! I thought there was a cricket in the house, then I realized I have a house full of frogs.


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

These were my first pdf and I just love em. They were a great beginner frog for me. Up until about a month ago they would rarely climb, but now they love the upper part of the pothos. Makes it much easier to get a shot of em now.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is a pic of one of my Vitts:










These frogs are fantastic! I have only recently got the priveledge to work with them. I like the fact that they are not out in the open always. I think it is amusing trying to find them looking through the glass. When you spot them, it is the reward for keeping them!!! 

JBear


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Yep great frogs, I miss mine....thx ice storm!


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack, but, Dendro Dave have you since invested in a generator?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

tim13 said:


> Don't mean to hijack, but, Dendro Dave have you since invested in a generator?


Not yet, holding off till my collection warrants the expense. I only have 9 frogs and 3 geckos right now. I had nearly 50 animals when that storm hit a couple years ago ;(


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Look around a bit. I got a 5000watt out of the paper for 250 bucks. That will run a lot of tanks.

Just so everyone who hasn't had any knows, pictures do not do these little guys justice. Their coloring is much more bright and vibrant in person. Not only that, but the same morph has different colors that could manifest in the froglets. My female has almost a neon yellow striping pattern. My other 7 range from a deep almost blood red to a true orange color.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey EricM. I believe I saw the parents of the 4 I bought from you in January!! Here is that January picture I took of the froglet before he/she took off and now love to hide in the back


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Vittatus is one of my favorites now! I went down to Black Jungle with a local frog buddy I've known for over 10 years. I didn't plan on buying any frogs but thought the froglets were really neat but admit it was sort of an impulse buy when I bought a couple. Need to look at my record book to see when I bought them, but they've grown very fast in the 3 months or so that I've had them. Shy but not invisible. I didn't notice them eating much when I got them but now they come out to eat or when I mist. I didn't think much of them as froglets when they were in their froglet tank, but once I noticed they were growing very fast, I moved them to their perm tank. The tank has a lot of leaf litter and low growing plants for now. I used the tank to finally get to use a crypto that was growing huge in another tank. Also, a shallow swamp of about 3/4ths of an inch deep with duckweed and moss growing on wood coming out of the water makes it look like a bank of a swamp. In their froglet tank, I never got to see them under anything but daily room lighting. Now under their bright lights in their tank, they practically glow! Still a lot of room to grow but they should reach sub adult size somewhat soon. The orange is absolutely gorgeous. They're quickly becoming one of my favorite species. Can't wait to see if I have a calling male as I love the sound they produce.

I only have 2 right now because the froglets were an impulse buy, but I'm going to keep my eye out when they're getting close to being adults. I definitely will want to add 2 more to make a group of 4. Just a really neat species and totally underrated for sure! Wish rookies would start off with these more as they'd do just as good as any other first time frog.

I think they appreciate the wet swampy tank I've given them. Not wet in the areas they hang out in, but they are venturing forward more and I've noticed them feeding towards the waters edge. 

Not sure if the water is deep enough for tadpoles but there's a thick layer of leca that slopes down. I'm probably going to double or triple the depth of the water so I can let them breed in the tank and just remove froglets as they morph out. Would be fun to watch and they seem like a good candidate to do so!

D


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope you are successful with the 4 DJboston! Keep us posted... 

Here is another pic I just took to show how vibrant they can be, but as all know, you MUST see them in person have a true appreciation.

JBear


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Another shot just to keep things going...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> Another shot just to keep things going...


Ron id love to get some of these from you at some point, they are really awesome looking.

so how are people keeping theirs? male or female heavy? i have a 20 gallon High these would look good in


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll let you know, Adam. My current group of subadults is already spoken for...but the adults have started calling again, so we'll see.

My breeding group is a trio and I have no idea what the ratio is. If I were to guess, I would say 2.1...but regardless, they are a great group frog and the call is fantastic.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I keep my breeding trio (2.1) in a 18G tall with a small deposit pool. Pretty easy species to please.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

I have 4 males that call almost all day long... I love them! 




























I would like to trade a male or 2 for a female or 2, if anyone is interested. They are "narrow band" around 2 years old, purchased from JL Exotics, spring of 09'.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very good info on these guys. You make me want to give them a treat!!!
Thank you all for these beautiful and colorful frogs.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

I know they like a more horizontal tank, but would a 20 Vert work?


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine are all in a large 50 gal tank, and they all have their own territories so to speak. I would try to give them as much horizontal space as you can. If you have a 20 gal, save the money on the vert kit, they don't climb on stuff much, aside from hopping onto coco huts and walking on driftwood and such.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

In the wild they tend to be a riparian species, found along streambanks and whatnot...or if found in the forest, usually around woody debris and stones.


----------



## pamnsam94 (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree that they are definitely underrated. Their calls alone are a great reason to keep them.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> I'll let you know, Adam. My current group of subadults is already spoken for...but the adults have started calling again, so we'll see.
> 
> My breeding group is a trio and I have no idea what the ratio is. If I were to guess, I would say 2.1...but regardless, they are a great group frog and the call is fantastic.


thanks ron! and thanks for showing these guys off, ive wanted them for a while but that was definitely the kick i needed to get them.


----------

